# Getting DWAL



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys

I am only asking about this due to curiosity because by no means I am in a position to consider any DWA at this time, but hopefully in a number of years down the line I may be able to consider it.

I live in Bournemouth, and have spoken to a few people about obtaining a DWAL here and everyone has told me pretty much the same thing. Apparently because Bournemouth is such a 'touristy' place, the council (I presume) really doesn't like the idea of DWA so makes it extremely difficult to pass inspections. Apparently the costs are through the roof so it makes it so much more expensive than other areas and apparently it is ridiculously difficult to pass inspections as each inspection they will add on another safety aspect that needs to be addressed. Apparently they do this so it puts people off even applying.

I don't know if this is true, or whether it is just a few people a bit bitter because they didn't meet the standards and couldn't afford to make it feasible. Has anyone come across something like this before where the council (again presumably) just purposefully make it too difficult to obtain? Or is it just a load of bull and Bournemouth is just a bit more picky and expensive?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kirsty2474 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am only asking about this due to curiosity because by no means I am in a position to consider any DWA at this time, but hopefully in a number of years down the line I may be able to consider it.
> 
> ...


no idea but there price is on here
Dangerous Wild Animals

£120.00 that is a good price plus vets. any conditions can be challenged if needed (they are way above "far") but must councils will just ask far safty things. I WOULD EXPECT NOTHING LESS :2thumb:


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> no idea but there price is on here
> Dangerous Wild Animals
> 
> £120.00 that is a good price plus vets. any conditions can be challenged if needed (they are way above "far") but must councils will just ask far safty things. I WOULD EXPECT NOTHING LESS :2thumb:


I think I have been a victim of a bit of billy bull :censor: because that is most certainly not the price region that they was talking about :bash:

Yeah I knew there would be essential requirements for safety sake, but from what people were telling me, they was saying that the council purposefully made it more difficult than other areas and was literally told that if I ever wanted DWA that is would be easier to move somewhere else :bash:

But oh well, not listening to them again :lol2:

Thank-you :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you have any examples of what 'over the top' things they may ask for? 

Have you checked if they've issued a license in the past?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kirsty2474 said:


> I think I have been a victim of a bit of billy bull :censor: because that is most certainly not the price region that they was talking about :bash:
> 
> Yeah I knew there would be essential requirements for safety sake, but from what people were telling me, they was saying that the council purposefully made it more difficult than other areas and was literally told that if I ever wanted DWA that is would be easier to move somewhere else :bash:
> 
> ...


I was told the same thing by many people about swindons council BUT after getting hold of the right person (very hard work at first) they was very helpfull and I think very far in the way they dealt with me. they asked for various safety stuff and other things but all in all I felt it far and did the extra changes now im glad I did :2thumb: of course mine is for a caiman not snake :2thumb:


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Do you have any examples of what 'over the top' things they may ask for?
> 
> Have you checked if they've issued a license in the past?


Not exactly, they did say about double doors on all enclosures and a double entry doors with signs, but as far as I am aware that is not something that would be unheard of. They just said that they know of people that have had their inspections, failed, took action on what the vet said, had the inspection again and failed on something completely different.

I didn't think about checking that! Would I be able to phone up and ask? The people that I spoke to said that they only knew of one person in a Bournemouth that had DWA and they had a circus license which they had been issued a few years prior. One person said that it would be easier to get a zoo license and that if you worked with certain animals then it is easier if you can get a reference from your work.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> no idea but there price is on here
> Dangerous Wild Animals
> 
> £120.00 that is a good price plus vets. any conditions can be challenged if needed (they are way above "far") but must councils will just ask far safty things. I WOULD EXPECT NOTHING LESS :2thumb:


Just to hijack slightly, is a £305 fee expensive if £120 is a good price?


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> I was told the same thing by many people about swindons council BUT after getting hold of the right person (very hard work at first) they was very helpfull and I think very far in the way they dealt with me. they asked for various safety stuff and other things but all in all I felt it far and did the extra changes now im glad I did :2thumb: of course mine is for a caiman not snake :2thumb:


Glad you got it sorted, it seems that there are more people that would rather talk garbage than people that genuinely know what they are talking about and happy to help :2thumb:

If I ever get DWA it would be for Caimans. I saw a couple of babies the other day and I couldn't stop staring at them :lol2: although I am a very long way off being able to realistically think about :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Amy2310 said:


> Just to hijack slightly, is a £305 fee expensive if £120 is a good price?


Mine was £160, so your a little on the high side but nothing horrific (i think it was somewhere near Cardiff that used to be around the £2000 mark?) over the last few years the costs do seem to be becoming more standardised - long may it continue!


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Mine was £160, so your a little on the high side but nothing horrific (i think it was somewhere near Cardiff that used to be around the £2000 mark?) over the last few years the costs do seem to be becoming more standardised - long may it continue!


That's the sort of price range I was told Bournemouth would be in, and then the cost of like the insurance on top of that.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

kirsty2474 said:


> That's the sort of price range I was told Bournemouth would be in, and then the cost of like the insurance on top of that.


Insurance isn't much at all, the cost of the room, enclosures and equipment is generally several times the cost of the licence and insurance combined : victory:


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Insurance isn't much at all, the cost of the room, enclosures and equipment is generally several times the cost of the licence and insurance combined : victory:


That is very true, and I imagine when you have done so much research and spent so time getting experience, that you are not going to just forget the idea because of a difference in application fees between councils.: victory:


----------

